# Suwannee picture



## #1Diggerdog (Oct 7, 2017)

This is our baby


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty girl!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Sometimes it's hard to get them to slow down long enough for a picture. She looks very happy and relaxed in this picture. 

Welcome to the forum! Looking forward to more pictures of this adorable girl as she grows!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is beautiful.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

What a gorgeous pup!! :wub: Welcome to you and Suwannee!!:smile2:


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful puppy!


----------



## #1Diggerdog (Oct 7, 2017)

Our Suwannee at 6 months 2 weeks.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful. She has grown up to look very noble.


----------

